# Asian Influences



## chilerelleno (Jun 19, 2017)

Asian influences in the kitchen tonight.
Another feast from the Gulf, more fresh Spadefish gracing the table.

*Menu*
Fried Spades in a Soy Ginger/Garlic Sauce
Baby Bok Choy in Oyster Sauce
Cucumber/Zucchini Salad in Soy Ginger/Lime
Pork/Shrimp Spring Rolls

*Fish*
Whole fish or fillets, pat dry, salt well, lightly dredge in flour
Deep fry till golden and flaky

*Soy Ginger/Garlic Sauce*
1.5C Water
8T Soy sauce
3T Fish sauce
2T Sriracha Chile Garlic sauce
1T Sesame oil

2T Sugar
1/2C fresh Ginger, finely chopped
1/4C Garlic, minced
1/8C Lemongrass, minced

Prep all wet ingredients and sugar, mix well and set aside
Brown ginger and garlic in wok with a little oil, add lemongrass and cook for another minute
Add pre-mixed wet ingredients and bring to a boil, lower heat to a simmer
Add each pre-fried fish and cook for a minute per side, remove to plate, spoon some sauce over fish and garnish with finely chopped green onion














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017







*Baby Bok Choy in Oyster Sauce*
Quarter bok choy and rinse well
Saute in wok with a little oil till just tender
Add a little minced garlic and crushed red pepper to taste
Add Oyster sauce
Finish till desired tenderness














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017







*Cucumber/Zucchini Salad in Soy Ginger/Garlic Sauce*
Prep 3C each, cucumber and zucchini in whatever manner you desire
(You can add carrot, onion or shallot, whatever you like)
1/4C Green Onion, minced
1/4C Cilantro , chopped
1/2C Peanuts, I used dry roasted/salted
3T Garlic, minced
1T sesame seeds

4T Soy sauce
2T Rice Vinegar
1T Fish sauce
juice of one lime
zest of one lime

Combine all ingredients and mix well, salt to taste, let marinate for at least a few hours for best flavors














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017







*Pork/Shrimp Spring Rolls*
Some pretty danged decent, frozen Vietnamese spring rolls from my local Asian market
Deep fry and good to go














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017







*Money Shot*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 19, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum!


Oh yeah, yum ineed... I feel like a well fed tick.


----------

